# Vintage Spring Water Bottle Value Assistance



## Ironman611 (Aug 9, 2019)

Good Morning Members, 

I have some vintage Spring Water bottles that I could use your expertise on to put a value on. The blue tinted bottles are Great Bear Spring Water, and the one to the right is Pine Hill Mountain Spring Water. There is a larger, unmarked on in the back and a smaller lined one as well. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ironman611 (Aug 9, 2019)

Nobody?


----------



## sandchip (Aug 9, 2019)

I wish I could be of some help, but I don't know a whole lot about them.  The tops make me think later in age though.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 9, 2019)

I think they're pretty recent as well.  I don't know if these sorts of bottles are particularly collectible or not.  I imagine the space they take up must mean that there aren't too many people who collect them.  I've seen some people on here who have a few of the older ones in their collection, but these don't look that old - I'm thinking 70s or so as a rough guess.


----------



## coreya (Aug 11, 2019)

Some of These used to get some good money but as with most collectables there are ups and downs. The unmarked ones might get 5-10 from someone who wants a big piggy bank, made in mexico ones I wouldn't give a dime for and recycle. The ones with embossing on them need better pics of the bottoms and wording.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 11, 2019)

Any city or state names on them. I collect the smaller 1/2 gallon 64 oz'ers from Michigan. LEON.


----------



## American (Aug 14, 2019)

Good for making your own wine or beer.


----------

